# Zombie Wounds



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

They look awesome! You'll certainly scare some people with those


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

are they premade latex wounds applied or hand made free hand? either way very nice!


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

They are hand made with that fake skin you can get at Halloween Express and with make up and fake blood. I really want Zombie flesh that I have seen at Sprit. I think it might work better.


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Those look really nice!


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool, man!! Love your capuccino latte mat!!


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

Oooooh, yes, that is a very nice mat!


----------



## CatK (Oct 2, 2011)

Very good Rosetta,
You may also like this helpful Zombie Makeup video which is a step by step tutorial. Really easy with tissue paper and paints. 
At least we can't stuff this Halloween look up - it's MEANT to look bad! lol
CatK


----------

